# Up for Suggestions



## froggiegirl (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello I am a new member of your site and have really come to my witts end with trying to control my IBS. I first starting having my symptoms after a laparoscopy procedure for endometriosis. I was first diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis in Feb of 2002, in Feb of 2003 the diagnoses was changed to IBS. I have taken many medications and have had almost every diagnostic gastro test done available. Over the last four weeks the IBS syptoms have gotten alot worse. I have severe abdominal pain, frequent nausea and vomitting, and frequent diarreah. At work I am protected for 12 weeks under FMLA and my time is running out and I could lose my job. My social life does not exisit and I bearly can get household chores done. I have started looking into alternative healing yoga, or acupuncture.. I am also on medication for anxiety and depression. I am really reaching the end of my rope and cannot afford to lose my job. Does anone have any suggestions to help


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Froggie~ I too have Ulcerative colitis. Mine is a little backwards from your's though b/c I was first dx with IBS-d, and then with the UC(my colon had lots and lots of ulcers in it). My advice to you would be to visit your g.i. again and get their opinion on what to do. I may be wrong, but my g.i. has told me the only was to get rid of UC is by having the entire colon removed. I really do think though that you should get to your doctor and have things checked out. Best wishes to you and keep us updated!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Froggie, i hope you get your symptoms under control soon! I would think it would be a good idea to go baxk and get checked again how did they get UC mixed up with IBS? You must have had sime kind of inflammation down there? I would be a bit worried.Welcome by the way!


----------



## remote starter (Jun 5, 2002)

Froggie- I'm sorry that you are going through this. I believe everything happens for a reason, even the things that really SUCK. The only thing that I can say is that what I have learned is that when you are at the end of your rope, tie a knot and hold on.I'm sure everyone is going to hate me for saying this but the truth is that when I absolutely can NOT take the pain anymore, I take a pain pill. I usually cut a 500mg of vicodine in half and take that. It takes the edge off long enough for me to be able to function for a good period of time.(even at work)Not much help, I'm sure but I just had to say something.Good luck~mote


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

food and drink diary you maybe consuming ibs triggers daily thus being ill daily... i used to be ill upto 20times a day with D then i kept a dairy worked out my many many triggers and now i have a social life well not as busy as most but ones there, and uni life is quite normal and best of all few people realise i have anything wrong with me lol so something is going wrong... i say that soley as i dont like sympathy dont know why.i use loperamide for D control and gentle exercise and warm heat to reduce pain... too levels where i can cope or ignore


----------



## froggiegirl (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks for all of the support and suggestions. I when I was diagnised with the UC first when they found some proctitis in my colon. Then a year later I had another colonoscopy and the diagnioses was changed to IBS-D and no proctitis was visible or in biopsy.


----------

